# Mustang Trans-AM



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Morn'
This I picked up several years ago when JL was trying to revitalize the old HW style Sizzlers line. I bought all the Mustang colours and variants they had at $0.99 a piece. This one is mounted on an AFX 4-gear mag chassis. Quite an easy conversion and it handles great. It is a replica of the winning T/A champion car, although the 1/1 car was actually red. 

















cheers...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boss,
:thumbsup: Looks great. Can you show us a shot of the underside of the body without the chassis installed? Would like to see your mounts. Thanks, Dave


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there RR,
Here's the pics you requested. There're probably not much help but I can explain--The front post mount was already in place, so that made it a little easier. There's a few tabs and flanges that must be ground away. The rear mount has plastic stock glued on both sides to snug the fit and keep any side movement nil. I mounted the guide pin in the original position, but it is held with a screw which also holds down the front.


















I have three different methods of mounting bodies after the chassis choice has been made. 
One way is to mount plastic stock on both sides and file/grind them to fit the chassis tabs.
Another way is using round stock and make new posts.
Lastly, If all else fails I glue in plastic stock and use velcro.
Although I have used these methods quite a bit, I usually just try and see what would work best for the particular application and improvise. 
Try it!
cheers...


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

That Mustang seems to fit the specialty chassis real well. I race a couple of 4 gear chassis with the conventional magnetractions and run respectable with them. They seem to work pretty smooth after ya get em lowered some to get the magnets closer to the track. Had to build my own silicone coated sponge tires on the rear because I just couldnt find a good hight with press on tire combos. Nice conversion Boss!
Circle Track DAC


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice job Boss!


----------

